# The Humble Prince



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Prince Albert, the only tobacco I know that has a famous practical joke associated with it, is no joke. The aroma in the can (the Prince will forever remain in that can) is fresh and clean, a hint of prunes stored in the pantry next to the cocoa, but still the quintessential smell of pipe tobacco.

I've heard it said that it's simply burley, but more seems to be here than that. Surely there's a bit of Virginia in there as well, but that's a guess; if not, it has to be as smooth as any burley on the planet. Only the most ham-fisted packing and smithy-like bellows-puffing through a nasty pipe can make it bite. Anyone who claims this tobacco bites has no talent for the gentle art of pipe smoking or is simply allergic to tobacco and should give it up entirely. A gravity fill with a gently packed down mound at the top gives a beautiful burn to the end of the bowl, possibly the easiest smoking tobacco one can find. The casing never dominates, barely even coming into play at all. This is what good pipe tobacco tastes like. 

Most days start with the Prince for me, as it lays down a baseline against which to compare the more complex smokes to come. I know that there will be no finicky lighting problems, no tongue damage to ruin the more esoteric blends to follow, no funky flavors to stick in my mouth nor overpowering room notes to taint the morning. 

Some might say it has insufficient nicotine to launch the mind and body into activity, and they'd be right about that, but it has at least a medium low punch to it. I suppose one could pack it competition style and get an hour from a bowl, but packed more loosely, as I prefer, a half hour in a standard sized pipe results in nothing left but ash. I do not find this to be a disadvantage or a valid complaint against it. It is what it is, a simple, good pipe tobacco that gets little respect among the tin men. Prince Albert deserves better! He's royalty in my book.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice review, now I want to try it


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

I tried the Prince just to appease the wife because her paternal grandfather always smoked it. I thought it would be a joke. 

I have to say, I love the Prince both alone or mixed with Tambo. I wish I started off the first time I tried to smoke a pipe with the Prince instead of Captain Black. 

It is easy to load, lights and stays lit well, has a smooth taste that is always reliable. 

Nothing special about it but it is always a solid smoke. I have three tubs in the cellar now so I always have some on hand. 
Mike


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah, I enjoy PA almost daily, but I gotta be honest with ya. Try SWR regular and you'll throw rocks at His Most Royal Highness! Well, maybe not, but to my taste SWR wins the Codger Award for Best Taste. 

Great review!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> Yeah, I enjoy PA almost daily, but I gotta be honest with ya. Try SWR regular and you'll throw rocks at His Most Royal Highness! Well, maybe not, but to my taste SWR wins the Codger Award for Best Taste.
> 
> Great review!


Thanks, Kevin! I have yet to give the SWR a go, but have a tub of it waiting in the wings. When the PA is done, it's the next up for the "fundamental" OTCs.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Great review Jim! :tu

Being PA is my fav brand, I'm in total agreement. Most that shun this venerable brand have done so based on the opinions of others and really should try it for themselves. Plus, with many other brands & blends continuing to get more expensive, it's an excellent bang for the buck.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Great review Jim! :tu
> 
> Being PA is my fav brand, I'm in total agreement. Most that shun this venerable brand have done so based on the opinions of others and really should try it for themselves. Plus, with many other brands & blends continuing to get more expensive, it's an excellent bang for the buck.


Ya know, I've got a lot of really good stuff. Maybe not the megacaches of some the guys around here, but a lot. I can't think of a single one I enjoy more than PA, I really can't. Pitiful. Guess we're just tasteless rubes, Dale.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

freestoke said:


> Ya know, I've got a lot of really good stuff. Maybe not the megacaches of some the guys around here, but a lot. I can't think of a single one I enjoy more than PA, I really can't. Pitiful. Guess we're just tasteless rubes, Dale.


Enjoying a bowl full right now. They'll learn some day.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Just smoked my first bowl of PA and was pleasantly surprised. Really was just a nice straightforward tobacco. I was trying to break in one of my briars with it and wasn't expecting too much, but I'm convinced. I think this is also a really nice choice for a new smoker.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

It's funny, I'll vacillate between blends & tastes, but the Prince has remained a steady favorite throughout.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

Great post...I have always had a soft spot for drug store burleys, PA is a classic


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Never too late to bump a fine posting. Thanks, Jim.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

Great review Jim! Now I definately have to add this to my list of tobaccos to try!


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

Jim, thanks to your review, PA was the first thing in my pipe today!


----------

